# Laser mounting?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

*Laser stay on problem??*

Hello.
I have a red dot laser that I bought for my Taurus PT145. It has the set screws on the side that tightens dwn, but it always comes off. Even used lock tight?? Any ideas? HG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Clean the screw and the hole well with a degreaser. Then use red loc-tite when you put it back together. 

After everything is assembled, put it away and don't touch it for a day or two so the loc-tite has a chance to set up nicely.

If that doesn't do it, you might have to tap some larger holes for larger screws.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I currently have a small red dot laser that mounts onto my tactical rail of my PT145. Problem is that the two set screws on the side always comes loose. It was supposed to be for the 145, but looks like it should go back another 1/8th to 1/4 inch to really make contact with recessed part of the tactical rails.
Anyone know a cure for this? I can post pics later if I have ya confused. Tnx, HG


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use small amount of Locktite when I don't want screws coming loose.

Be certain to use the type that can be removed (blue). The permanent type (red) is just that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Threads merged. No need to post twice.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Is the Loctite letting go or is the gun or light deforming and preventing a solid grip?

Red Loctite is too permanent for me. I would clean thoroughly and use Blue Loctite. If that doesn't work you could try red. If the red works you may have to damage something should you choose to remove it in the future.

As Kev said let it set overnight so the Loctite can set properly.

Good luck

:watching:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

:mrgreen:The screws tighten, but more on the bottom of the rail. Then it seems to loosen. Might b the set screws loosing up. Im trying the red. I'll get it off if the need arises. LOL HG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If the need arises, a little heat will help loosen the red loctite.



> How can I remove Loctite Threadlockers?
> 
> Blue: Can be removed with hand tools
> Red: Apply heat to remove
> Green: Apply heat to remove


http://www.loctiteproducts.com/questions.asp?answerme=125#cat125


----------

